# Boss DD-3 - Any good?



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a Boss DD-3, I was wondering if any of you have or had one and how you liked it. 

thanks


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a DD2, which is the same. I'm happy with it. It's nice and clean, but not as warm as an Analog delay, of course. I paid $60 for mine secoond hand.


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the DD-6
and it works great


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

I prefer the Digidelay.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

I recently bought a Guyatone MD-3 Digital Delay. I have never had a delay that sounded better without buying a rack delay! $130.00 cnd new.:rockon:


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

the sound quality is good.
if you can live with the short delay time (300ms, i think)... then it could work for you


----------



## stratmaniac (Feb 2, 2006)

800 ms, I do believe...


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

stratmaniac said:


> 800 ms, I do believe...


My DD2 is adjustable from 12.5 ms to 800ms. It works well for me.:rockon:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a DD2 way back. It was good, no tone sucking when off. It has a digital sound tho...not my bag.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

The DD3's great but sucks tone, though this is only noticeable at lower volumes. The Maxon AD900 is the one you can get lost in...beautifully dark and swampy.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

maxon ad900 and ad999 are the best analog delays i have heard.
expensive though
i used to have an ad80 but sold it coz the delay time was too short.


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a DD-3 and I love it. I got a Japanese-made one for $50. A steal for sure. It's a bit sterile but that is to be expected with a pure digital delay.

I also have the Danelectro Danecho, which has a beautiful top end roll-off feature that really simulates analog and tape echo quite nicely. Both are very reasonably priced.

That said, I would LOVE to get my hands on a Diamond Memory Lane. Mmm.


----------

